# New Yuxin 5x5



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2015)

I just saw this video today.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Aug 21, 2015)

Dang, I was just about to get the CB 5x5. I'll wait then. It doesn't look quite as rounded as the 4x4 and 3x3 though. The caps look annoying, but the mechanism is interesting and looks good.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> Dang, I was just about to get the CB 5x5. I'll wait then. It doesn't look quite as rounded as the 4x4 and 3x3 though. The caps look annoying, but the mechanism is interesting and looks good.



I agree with you on the caps.


----------



## Chree (Aug 21, 2015)

Duuuude...

Yeha, probably buying 2 of these. Black and stickerless. I bet that'll still cost less than 1 AoChuang.

I hope those caps don't fly off all the time.

So, is it a thing that cubers aren't allowed to look enthusiastic whenever their face gets plastered on cube packaging?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2015)

Chree said:


> Duuuude...
> 
> Yeha, probably buying 2 of these. Black and stickerless. I bet that'll still cost less than 1 AoChuang.
> 
> ...



My guess on the price of the 5x5 is $10-$15


----------



## dboeren (Aug 21, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> Dang, I was just about to get the CB 5x5. I'll wait then.



Same here, I'm not in a big rush to get a 5x5 so I can wait and see how this one compares to the Cyclone Boys version.


----------



## Chree (Aug 21, 2015)

dboeren said:


> Same here, I'm not in a big rush to get a 5x5 so I can wait and see how this one compares to the Cyclone Boys version.



I hope someone brings a CB to my next comp. I wanna see what all the hype is about. I have doubts that either it or this Yuxin will overtake my AoChuang as my main.


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 21, 2015)

I like the box. I hope more companies move towards clear plastic.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2015)

The music makes that video so epic, I'll probably get one cause it will probably be fairly cheap.

[Whenever I order a 5x5 a new one comes out  ]


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> The music makes that video so epic, I'll probably get one cause it will probably be fairly cheap.



If you want to know the name of the song it's called xtortion audio - shadows and conspiracy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQnU3oBq9Y


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow, that was a well made video. More cubes should be advertised this way.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

oh my god Collin is on the box...why do they do this???


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Aug 21, 2015)

When is it supposed to be released?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> oh my god Collin is on the box...why do they do this???



Cause he used the Yuxin 3x3 to get the 5.25 WR solve


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Cause he used the Yuxin 3x3 to get the 5.25 WR solve



i know, but its just sooooo annoying to have peoples' faces on boxes. it gets creepy...


----------



## NeilH (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> i know, but its just sooooo annoying to have peoples' faces on boxes. it gets creepy...



lmao i have quite a few pictures of feliks around my room cause of this


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 22, 2015)

NeilH said:


> lmao i have quite a few pictures of feliks around my room cause of this



I think Feliks is in all of our rooms.... 

I hope Collin gets compensated well for this.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 22, 2015)

NeilH said:


> lmao i have quite a few pictures of feliks around my room cause of this



I have lots of Felikses in my room...


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 22, 2015)

I like having Felikses in my room. Okay that sounded really bad...

But I don't mind having people on the boxes, as long as they give consent to have their photo.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I think Feliks is in all of our rooms....
> 
> I hope Collin gets compensated well for this.



Yeah I think he does. He said in an interview that he has a deal with yuxin. 



IAmEpic2004 said:


> I have lots of Felikses in my room...



I find it sorta creepy so I just hide him in my desk. 



MoyuFTW said:


> I like having Felikses in my room. Okay that sounded really bad...
> 
> But I don't mind having people on the boxes, as long as they give consent to have their photo.



lol


----------



## CuberRiley (Aug 22, 2015)

Is this cube going to be considered better than the Cyclone Boys? CubeDepot asked if I wanted to test the Cyclone Boys, so I guess I probably won't know until the Yuxin is avalible


----------



## irontwig (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmm... why Kirin instead of Qilin? Failed to land a Tsingtao sponsorship or something?


----------



## Spifflet (Aug 24, 2015)

OMG COLLINS ON THE BOX

**** YES


----------



## pdilla (Aug 24, 2015)

It's what everyone wished and dreamed for back in the day, an F-II 5x5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 26, 2015)

I found this place that sells the 5x5. This is the only store that I know of that has it. http://world.taobao.com/item/521452...762&pvid=85ca2829-878c-46db-b439-a490a9e0b21e


----------



## chaos (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh wow... It seems really good!!

And Yuxin is just using the same marketing with YJ which is using the world champion's picture lol


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 26, 2015)

Comes with a travel box! awesome


----------



## dboeren (Aug 26, 2015)

Really interested to hear how this compares to the Cyclone Boys 5x5 once the review start coming in.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Forcefulness (Sep 2, 2015)

So I looked at the pieces, and they look almost identical to the upcoming TangChuang. I smell a controversy.


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 2, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> So I looked at the pieces, and they look almost identical to the upcoming TangChuang. I smell a controversy.



Strange, because the Tangchuang is going to be very expensive, but this is so cheap, compared to moyu 5x5s.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 3, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> I agree with you that moyu puzzles are overpriced, and people in this forum should not be replying to you like that.



Same here. $35 for a 5x5 is too much when most others go for $7-$15.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 7, 2015)

First impressions:

-It is quite good. 
-It's fast, springy and very smooth. 
-Feels and looks like an aoshi
-definitely better than an unmodded ss
-I prefer it over any moyu 5x5 (but i really dont like those 5x5s anyway)
-identical sticker shades to a moyu
-slightly bigger than the SS, the outer layers make it feel bigger
-im not getting very good times with it...best is a 1:03, but ive only had one other sub1:10 with it (see above)
-but maybe thats because im **** at 5x5 now
-corner cutting is good
-but it has lockups where the cube gets contorted a la vcube/rubiksprofessor/6x6/7x7 because the cube is very springy
-good price 
-i recommend it

-i prefer my modded SS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68iZ0AcIlI&feature=youtu.be

...a 1:04 +2 single.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 10, 2015)

I received the YuXin 5x5 today and did a first solve. Holy crap. This may be a MoYu killer. It's gonna take some time to do a full evaluation but first impressions are impressive.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2015)

A great cube for a great price.

Still far from perfect but the new MoYu cube will have to be excellent to justify a very high price now.


----------



## TraciAG (Sep 16, 2015)

Got my PB single right outta the box with this one! liking it so far


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 16, 2015)

I like it. I've beaten my single, ao5 and ao12 by about 12 seconds each.


----------



## TCKyewbs (Sep 16, 2015)

With all this great feedback I may have to invest in one. How are the lockups though? I've have pretty bad experiences with locking on my modded shengshou that result in pops.


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 16, 2015)

TCKyewbs said:


> With all this great feedback I may have to invest in one. How are the lockups though? I've have pretty bad experiences with locking on my modded shengshou that result in pops.



It'll lock up if you're inaccurate, but on good tensions, they resolve very easily. And it definitely won't pop.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 18, 2015)

Just from out of the box impressions:

- Box is kewl
- Extremely smooth, smoother than any other 5x5
- Turning is outstanding on all layers
- Turns faster than the Aochuang, slightly slower than the shengshou and CB
- Less catches than the CB or Moyu 5x5's
- Still has the classic "5x5 lock-up" however will NOT pop
- Very hard to disassemble
- Outer layers make 3x3 really good, although I still prefer my shengshou for this
- corner cutting is average, not as good as my shengshou or Aochuang, better than the CB
- Centres are really good, locks up far less than on my shengshou
- Edge recognition is somewhat difficult, probably because it's a new cube and needs my preferred stickers
- If you have the cubic Aofu, it feels very similiar to that
- The layers do "slide" and misalign by themselves a little during solves, nothing major and definitely not as bad as on the CB/aochuang
- Overall, extremely impressed. Better than the CB, moyu 5x5's and an unmodded/unbroken-in shengshou
- Slightly prefer my modded Shengshou personally, however that may change after a couple hundred solves and tensioning/lubing/restickering

The fact that it is so cheap also makes this a MUST-BUY for 5x5 lovers out there.


----------



## dboeren (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been trying to decide between a Cyclone Boys or Yuxin 5x5, I think I will go with the Yuxin.


----------

